# anubias or crypt?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just realized my anubias is missing after I changed plants around a bunch the other day.

Either the plant died at some point or I got it mixed up with some crypts. I have one plant that I though was a crypt but it's leaves are a deeper green and I'm thinking it might actually be my anubias. If it is, I need to get it out of the substrate.

I put the plant in when I got it from someone and haven't touched it until the few days ago assuming it was still there.

Besides the leaves being a darker green, how can I tell if a plant is the anubias or not? I don't remember what the roots looked like, all I remember is the darker leaves. The stems of the leaves look the same as all the crypts I have.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

ok, that one wasn't anubias as it has a runner coming off it from the roots it seems. I'm pretty sure anubias propagates like java ferns.

OMG, its possible I sold it as a crypt. Thinking maybe it had become detached from the driftwood and was floating and I grabbed it because it was convenient.

Don't you hate it when you have a brain fart and aren't totally sure exactly what the brain fart was?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

How do you mistake an anubias and a crypt? they don't look anything alike


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Too true. Anubias have a noticeable bright green rhizome, with bright green, hard leaves arising along the rhizome, and bright green roots coming off the rhizome too. They can have a longish petiole but the more common varieties aren't all that long.

Crypts have totally different leaves. Tend to be soft, often with quite long petioles, though some tiny varieties have very short ones., Their leaves are a totally different shape and colour, none have the bright green colour of anubias, that I know of. They have a central crown and whitish roots. Even a crypt that has lost it's crown of leaves and is not much more than a root stock looks nothing like anubias.

Maybe you need some glasses .


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

either it died on its own somehow, I was having bad algae problems for a while in that tank or I was stupid and gave it to someone without even looking at the plant.

I can't find any anubias in my tanks


----------

